
Vim key mapping is turing complete - nialv7
https://github.com/divVerent/vi-turing
======
nialv7
Today I woke up and thought to myself, Vim key mappings are basically string
search and replace, can I build a Turing Machine out of that?

Then I did a search. Alas, it has already been done.

